# Pygmy Hedgehog Food



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all, 

picking our APH up in a week, and was wondering which brand of dry food you all use for your hedgies? Found a couple that are 30+% in protein and 10% or less in fat.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I used sainsburys own, go cat and one i cant remember :blush: in a bowl on offer at all times,with scrambled egg, boiled chicked(or stemed dry fried) mince meat ect in the evening :2thumb:


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

mine have go cat and tesco's own, they like it :2thumb: Plus the extras, mince, veg, egg, fruits etc


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi

try this link:

ADVICE FOR NEWBIES -PLEASE READ FIRST -HOG DIET - 101

whats the hog you are getting?


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

I feed tescos own brand too
Emma


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

pgag_1_york said:


> Hi
> 
> try this link:
> 
> ...


we're getting a female albino. Were looking into them over christmas, at salt & pepper ones but we weren't in a £ position to do so with xmas n stuff :roll: 
but she's fab, :flrt: and will look into others later on in the year!


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

congrats on the new addition

i'm currently waiting to own one of these beautiful little creatures

the advice i've been given is to try and mix dry cat food varieties under 10% fat 30% protein - so they don't become to selective

also no cat food with fish products

then obv the extras


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

was told not to feed go cat without something else
was told [email protected] cat food is good.
There are also many others that are recomended try looking on pygmy hogs uk :2thumb:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

pgag_1_york said:


> Hi
> 
> try this link:
> 
> ...


 


Was beaten to it :lol2:


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Royal Canin light


----------

